
Ask HN: Would YC still sign ideas on paper in 2017? - YC_march_17
My cofounder and I would like to apply for YC summer batch 17. Would they still consider a very early stage startup with no product out? They used to do it a while back, but in 2017, would they still? Today we only have an idea on paper and a game plan. The application ends in 10 days.
======
tedmiston
> The application ends in 10 days.

What can you build / do in 10 days? Mention that timeline when you submit 10
days from now.

To expand: The problem with paper prototypes are that they're easy, because
anyone can do them you're inherently not separating yourself from the pack.
But getting in or not getting into YC doesn't mean it's not a good idea. It's
just that very few accelerators today take in a company at the paper prototype
stage [not because the idea is bad but because too many other competing ideas
are way further along and have proven more about their assumptions].

------
brudgers
Why not apply and find out? I mean, 'YC probably will not accept the company'
as a reason for not applying is available to everyone because most companies
will not be accepted.

More specifically, based on Graham's essay, [1] there's not a correct formula
for getting into YC and the application process is not a test that a person
can study for (though preparation probably is a good idea).

Good luck.

[1]: [http://paulgraham.com/before.html](http://paulgraham.com/before.html)

Good luck.

------
startupdiscuss
As a followup: does anyone know the last year that YC accepted a company
without a prototype?

(To OP: Can't hurt to apply. Maybe you have another competitive advantage:
unique access, founder track record etc)

------
wayn3
bring a kick-ass gameplan. applying is free.

